# How to repair refaced cabinet?



## pmh1221 (Jul 31, 2006)

I had my cabinets refaced about 7 years ago with a laminate material. Now, on some areas, it has chipped off or is lifting off. Pretty ugly. Is there a way to repair this? I would guess a glue of some sort for the areas that are lifting and I'm also guessing there is no option but to replace the laminate where it has chipped off. These areas are on the frame of the cabinets and the lifting is happening on the door edges.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## tooltime (Aug 17, 2006)

Unless you can  get that same formica/laminate... I don;t think it would be  a worthwhile cause. Even if you could find the same pattern,  the age  difference might be pretty obvious when compared side to saide due ot  different dyes used  then and now (as an example) as well as possible UV fading (sunlight coming in through windows) etc.
If it was a wood veneer,   the same pretty much applies, with staining and what-not.

Of course I could   be incorrect, and there is an easy fix out there. If there is, I surely hope someone can post it


----------

